# Hello from Denmark



## Trollingdk (Dec 31, 2012)

My name is Michael an we usely Trolling in the Baltic sea between Sweden and Denmark for salmon.

This spring we Got a god Day ón the sea, and gået 6 Big salmon in few houres.

The biggest Was 15kg (33lbs)

I have make a movie from the day : 




I hope you enjoy the movie


----------



## Trollingdk (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the PFF :thumbup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

nice fish....but i have to ask why you would join a florida panhandle forum from denmark, welcome aboard but im kinda confused


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Michael,

thanks for sharing & +1 on welcome to PFF.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Trollingdk (Dec 31, 2012)

Tanks for the velcome.

@Rufus1138
I have read the forum here for somme time, and just want to introduce my selv ;-)


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

oh awesome, i was just caught a little off guard since our locations are so far separated, be sure and let us know if you get to come visit the emerald coast, we'll make sure you hook up something different than what you're used to


----------



## Trollingdk (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a Dream for mé to come over to you and fish, but i dont Think my Wife have the same Dream 

But some Day .......


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

rufus1138 said:


> nice fish....but i have to ask why you would join a florida panhandle forum from denmark, welcome aboard but im kinda confused


He's trying to drive traffic to his YouTube channel so he can become a millionaire a tenth of a penny at a time.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

more power to him if it gets him here for cobia season some day. i like that boat, looks like a foul weather dream boat.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Good video, I love fishing salmon. Too bad there are not any around here. 

Velkommen til forummet!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Trollingdk said:


> My name is Michael an we usely Trolling in the Baltic sea between Sweden and Denmark for salmon.
> 
> This spring we Got a god Day ón the sea, and gået 6 Big salmon in few houres.
> 
> ...


Velkommen til forummet. Great video! Vedlæg nogle ryger hot danske Blondiner damer i bikini næste gang. Tak igen! :thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Velkommen til forummet. Great video! Vedlæg nogle ryger hot danske Blondiner damer i bikini næste gang. Tak igen! :thumbsup:


Gunter glieben glauchen globen!


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Velkommen til forummet. Great video! Vedlæg nogle ryger hot danske Blondiner damer i bikini næste gang. Tak igen! :thumbsup:


hvad han sagde!:thumbup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome! Great video


----------

